# προσβολή, διάρρηξη ή ακύρωση



## oliver_twisted (Mar 27, 2011)

Καλησπέρα συμφορουμίτες!
Σε σύμβαση πώλησης μετοχών έχω τη φράση "παραιτούνται από κάθε δικαίωμα για προσβολή, διάρρηξη ή ακύρωση του παρόντος".

Υπάρχει κάτι παγιωμένο στα αγγλικά; Και, μια που το πιάνουμε το θεματάκι, αν έχετε κέφι και χρόνο, μπορείτε να εξηγήσετε τις διαφορές τους; 

Για την προσβολή σκέφτομαι ότι μάλλον είναι ισοδύναμο με την καταγγελία, termination. 

Για την ακύρωση σκέφτομαι τα annul, rescind, abrogate, avoid, cancel, declare void, που, απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω έχουν αναδρομική ισχύ και άρα καθιστούν ανίσχυρη τη σύμβαση σαν να μην είχε συμβεί. Ισχύει αυτό;

(To declare a contract void—of no legal force or binding effect—from its inception and thereby restore the parties to the positions they would have occupied had no contract ever been made)

Η διάρρηξη πάλι μου φαίνεται ψιλο-ίδια με την καταγγελία... Δεν ξέρω, είναι μερικοί όροι που είναι σαν αχταρμάς στο μυαλό και θα σας ήμουν ευγνώμων εάν βοηθούσατε να τους ξεκαθαρίσουμε. 

Ευχ!


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 27, 2011)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο συντάξας τον όρο της σύμβασης έχει μάλλον περιορισμένη γνώση του ελληνικού δικαίου.

Γιατί "το παρόν" και όχι "η παρούσα" εφόσον μιλάμε για σύμβαση; [ΟΚ, φαντάζομαι ότι θα το τιτλοφορεί "πωλητήριο" ή κάτι τέτοιο);

Έπειτα, η ακύρωση αρκεί για όλα, η προσβολή κι η διάρρηξη είναι εφέ ή αστοχία (ή και τα δύο). Ως προσβολή θα μπορούσαμε να ονομάσουμε την ενέργεια με την οποία ζητείται η ακύρωσή της (π.χ. "ο Α προσέβαλε τη σύμβαση επί ακυρότητι" ή "ο Α προσέβαλε τη σύμβαση ως ακυρώσιμη"). Επομένως ο όρος προσβολή δεν προσφέρει εν προκειμένω τίποτε το ουσιαστικό. Όσο για τη διάρρηξη, ισχύουν mutatis mutandis τα ίδια. Άλλωστε ο Αστικός Κώδικας χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο ιδίως στην περίπτωση της καταδολίευσης δανειστών (άρθρα 939 επ.), δηλαδή περίπτωση που δεν αφορά το αίτημα ακύρωσης από κάποιον συμβαλλόμενο.

Δεν βλέπω πώς θα μπορούσε να εξομοιωθεί κάποιος από τους δύο επίμαχους όρους με την καταγγελία. Η οποία δεν είναι και τόσο εξωτικός :) όρος, ώστε να μην τον χρησιμοποιήσει ο συντάκτης αν αυτό ήθελε. Επιπλέον δεν μου φαίνεται και τόσο πιθανό να χωρεί καταγγελία σε μια σύμβαση σαν κι αυτήν (και πάντως όχι καταγγελία-termination, που λογικά προϋποθέτει διαρκή σύμβαση). 

Εξάλλου, ο συγκεκριμένος όρος είναι προφανώς καταχρηστικός (αλλά βέβαια σχεδόν πάντα οι συμβάσεις περιέχουν και καταχρηστικούς όρους). Αν η σύμβαση είναι άκυρη ή ακυρώσιμη κανένας όρος παραίτησης - από δικαιώματα που δεν επιδέχονται παραίτηση - δεν πρόκειται να τη σώσει. Αυτό, όμως, είναι μια άλλη ιστορία. 

Τεσπα, αν πρέπει να μεταφραστεί η φράση ως έχει, σκέψου και το revoke για τη διάρρηξη (κι ας φαίνεται εκ πρώτης ψιλοκουφό).


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 27, 2011)

Αχ, Ρογήρε μου, ευχαριστώ!
Λοιπόν, από πού ν' αρχίσω... Πρώτον, το "παρόν" το χρησιμοποιεί γιατί πρόκειται για ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό. Δεύτερον, γενικά το κείμενο είναι γεμάτο λάθη και ασυνταξίες σε απελπιστικό βαθμό...Είναι από τα κείμενα που παλεύεις όλο το βράδυ να τους κάνεις τεχνητή αναπνοή και τελικά αφήνουν την τελευταία τους πνοή στην οθόνη σου κάπου στις 6 το πρωί (δεν ξέρω αν μετενσαρκώνονται σε λογοτεχνία, θεός σχωρέστα)...

Εφόσον η ακύρωση αρκεί για όλα -και όντως έχεις δίκιο για το καταγγελία, θα πρέπει να είναι διαρκής η σύμβαση για να την καταγγείλεις- και οι επαναλήψεις είναι συνηθισμένες σε τέτοια κείμενα, θα παίξω με τα συνώνυμα του annul. 

Σ' ευχαριστώ και πάλι. Είμαστε τυχεροί που έχουμε εσένα και πολλές άλλες ψυχές εδώ μέσα και μας δίνετε τα φώτα σας. Καλή συνέχεια!


----------

